# Looking for cheap/free certification in aerial lift and others



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

You might want to contact your local aerial lift rental company - they usually offer training on job sites and perhaps you can tag along on one of their sessions.


----------



## Jdawson (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks eejack,
That thought had crossed my mind as well and I fully intend on doing so in the near future, however as of right now if I can certified in it I'll get bonus marks from my instructor. He is pretty good for trying to get people certified for free to help everyone out he got it worked out so we can get arc flash training, fall arrest and one other which escapes me at the moment, unfortunately no go for the aerial lift.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jdawson said:


> Hey all,
> I'm trying to find a website for e-learning for certification that's good in Canada for aerial-lift and for that matter anything else for cheap/free and hoping someone can direct me to such a place. I would like to get as many certifications as I could get to show I'm serious about the job and hopefully land an interesting one. Money is a little tight while I'm going through school hence the cheap/free angle so a big thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


How about Photoshop? :thumbsup:


----------



## Jdawson (Jun 27, 2013)

haha I was joking to my girlfriend about that Jrannis. I was figuring it was going to be a fruitless effort but I figured I'd make the effort. I found one for $25 which is more than acceptable to me and he's been told that there are free ones out there but that could just be someone screwing with him too.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Best bet is the manufacturer.. Unless you are going to Fort Mac, then (I think) you need their OSSA training...


----------



## Bidder (Oct 1, 2013)

manufacturer's the best bet, can't do these online


----------

